# Solved: ACCESS: Network access interrupted?



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

This message is popping up to access users around the network.

"Your network access was interrupted, to continue close the database and then open it again." 

I suspect there was a server upgrade over the week end. When I google the answers are all over the board on whether its server or local machine related. Has anyone had any issue with Access after server upgrades?


----------



## 20_2_Many (Jun 30, 2012)

Have seen this happen where the networked backend location is changed. Meaning, normally located on network share P: , but today that share is connected on Q:
Coding to specific location like \\server\full\file\path\location has resolved most of this error due to drive letter changes I have seen. Hope this helps.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Thanks, 20_2_Many, I'm hoping someone inadvertally moved a network share after people opened the db, BEs did have UNC path as opposed to drive letter, but if the directory moved it would cause this.

I got concerned when I first googled the problem seeing that 2008 network servers had some setting that was dropping the connections for access after an inactivity period, and that setting had to be changed...Those post were a year old.

The issue seems to be taking care of itself. I'll marked solved shortly if users stay quit.


----------



## 20_2_Many (Jun 30, 2012)

I had forgotten that setting change! Thanks for the reminder! So many times people will do a reset or restore, or even an innocuous change and never consider the downstream complications. Hope all is good on your end now.


----------

